# Back from York



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
So what was the verdict?
Couldn't believe how bad the Batchelors were! 
Thought B Davro was really good...had me crying with laughter
Thank you Bella for catching me in my Boxers when I arrived!!!
 
Detected a wifi but it was password protected!  
Would it not be an idea for everybody to display their logon names?
Perhaps "organisers" or volunteers could issue printed name on arrival?
Never did find the MHF stall (was it the vicarous books one?)
Was generally happy with the setup and stalls but thought there was a lack of new models! Didn't see any 2008.
Discovered Yorkshire Brewery ghost ale.......Wonderful!
Had a couple of good "chats" before "her indoors" arrived when I was on my own...Thanks for that!
Barry


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*doh nobody else back yet?*

doh nobody else back yet?


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Yup we back now, agree the batchelors were awful and davro was great until he did the Pavorotti bit which I thought was in very bad taste but the rest was very very funny, must have been as Sandy laughed Glad Bella caught you, good for her!!!  :lol: :lol:

What we need is a downloadable MHF badge that you can put your own name and login on and then we will all begin to know each other

Thanks to all who made it a great first rally for us

Bob & Sandy


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

We were there on the Saturday. We were all set to buy a Hymer T Cl but they didn't have one of the model we wanted (anywhere in their system); no more of the 2007 vans could be ordered, and the 2008 range will not be available till the Birmingham show.
We wondered why the 2007 range has had such a short production run before being totally revamped; have they had problems?
I managed to download some photos of the new range from Germany, but no prices for the UK seem to be available yet.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

link to downloadable badge


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Just back from York show.
As usual the weather tried to dampen our spirits but failed again.


We just wanted to say sorry to everyone who camped with us, for not being there to say "goodbye" we were away buying a new (to us)van.
Will post some pics when we get it.

Made lots of new friends and re-aquainted ourselves with old friends, we now think of as being part of our "family" for that is what they have become.

Angie.....


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Well done Angie & George - look forward to the pics.

We wondered where you had gone when we left - but by that time you deserved a break! Many thanks for all your hard work over the weekend.

Hopefully, everyone got off OK without a tow. We had a good journey back to Southampton on Sunday afternoon in about 5 hours including a 45 minute stop. Much better than the journey up juggling with all those lorries!

Tony & Avril


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*back from york*

We were at the show on Saturday. Left home early but arrived about lunchtime because of the queue to the racecourse, at one point we thought we were going to be turned away as we saw marshalls placing overflow parking signs enroute. Luckily we did get in but were at the far end of the parking area, quite a hike to the exhibition area. We normally visit on a Friday but werent able to this year. (not a bad thing though with the weather not being so good on Friday). Amazed how busy the show was this year, maybe everybody else decided Saturday was the best day weather wise. Good show, didnt see everything as usual. I had one of my hayfever days and sneezed my way around the dealer sections. We didnt see MHF stand (only looked once at my programme to see location of stand but could'nt see it listed - I realised why when I got home, as I was looking under M for motorhomefacts instead of O for outdoorbits). Enjoyed the show anyway even though I was under the weather, we just wished we'd had more time there.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We arrived home this afternoon took awhile to get out of York then a stop at Scots corner for a bacon butty lol good weekend had by all. Congratulations on the new van Angie sounds great..Also cheers to the four of you you worked hard and all hours the whole weekend,nice to meet some of the members on Saturday night though I probably wont remember your names next time.

Val & alan x


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I would like to thank Angie and George ( Scottie) for their very warm welcome when we arrived at the show (Thursday), I could only admire your devotion to duty on Friday in the rain waiting for arrivals, well done.

It was also nice to meet other members, Richard and Mary, when Mary came over and introduced her self with the comment she was looking for a fit man, I thought my luck had changed, but I was pleased to help in the erection of the MHF tent. 

Jacquie and John (next door) who came and spoke as soon as they arrived (well after jacquie had washed the van) Jimmy M, Dave and Lyn, and other members we met, hope to see you all again at another rally.

Charlie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I do declare we must've been parked next to pepandspice on saturday and didn't realise they were fellow MHFers. Next time we'll say hello.
Andy & Chris
(and the two beardies Rosie & Jack)


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*York Show*

Hi all,

Combined a damp check at my dealers in Kelso with a day visit to the York show.

Went on the Friday and managed to get parked three rows from the entrance so got out without any problems.

Meant to go and search for the MHF crowd but as the weather was so miserable, settled for a giant Yorkshire pudding with roast beef etc. and a change into dry clothes before venturing back out.

Bought a single Gaslow 11 kg refillable to supplement my BP Gaslight and have been busy fitting it today.

On the Saturday, we went to the car boot sale at the racecourse and when we left, there were huge queues of motorhomes heading for the show and my arm was sore with all the waving. I think a lot of them thought "that numpty's going the wrong way"

Cheers,
Alan


----------

